

What should Paul Graham write? - deltapoint

Suggest what topics Paul Graham should focus on in his upcoming essays.
======
Shooter
Based on the post title, I was going to answer "Checks."

Since you're talking about essays...I dunno.

But, seriously, aren't you being a bit presumptuous? I mean, are you his agent
or something? ;-)

Writing is a very personal thing, especially when you are really into it and
not just doing it for the grades or money. I imagine that pg has more ideas
than time at this point, since he obviously spends quite a bit of time
crafting each essay and soliciting input from his friends. I'm not comfortable
giving essay ideas for pg when it is not him soliciting the ideas...

Sorry to be a party pooper.

Maybe you should try to solicit ideas for yourself to write about, and then
YOU can be a "thought leader," too.

------
Nate
I'd like to see pg provide more info about Arc.

In particular, I want to know how Arc handles concurrency, e.g. native
threads, Erlang-style concurrency, etc.

------
rms
How to make decisions

------
brlewis
A follow-on to Writing, Briefly

<http://www.paulgraham.com/writing44.html>

Expand on "develop a nose for bad writing." What are some signs of bad writing
that might not be obvious to hackers? What have you discovered as you write
new essays and see how they work on your audience?

------
davidw
A country tune, about lost love, what a rotten woman can do to a man and his
faithful dog and truck, deep in the heart of Texas.

~~~
davidw
Oh come off it... I think it's kind of a funny image, PG with a cowboy hat and
"gi-tar". Silly thread, silly suggestion. Shooter's answer is sensible.

